# Megablocks Magwarriors



## Quasqueton (Jan 3, 2007)

I got a couple magwarriors for Christmas -- Atrox and Balesword. I really like these "action figures."

See: www.megablocks.com/magwarriors

On the bottom of the metal base is a set of stats -- attack and defense numbers, plus colored boxes for the specific armor and weapons. But I can't find any information on what these stats are for. Is there a game here? The Web site doesn't say anything about the stats, and I can't find info with a Google search. Does anyone here know about this?

Quasqueton


----------



## megamania (Jan 3, 2007)

What scale are they?

Megabloks have dragons that I amn buying for use.  The dragons are 4x3 or 4x6 in size.  4 dollars for the smaller ones and 9 for the big ones.


----------



## Quasqueton (Jan 3, 2007)

> What scale are they?



Eyeballing their size, I'd say 5-6 inches tall. I'm not using them for anything other than eye candy on my desk.

And I just noticed the Web site lists them as $17-$25. I have no idea where those numbers come from. I've seen them at Target and Walmart for ~$5-$7.

I'm hoping there's a game or something to go with the stats on the bases.

Quasqueton


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 4, 2007)

> Quasqueton said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## frankthedm (Jan 8, 2007)

I now have Battlescorch


----------



## Quasqueton (Jan 8, 2007)

Very nice. I've been looking for a few more of these guys, but Christmas seems to have wiped them off the shelves.

I'm kind of disappointed that there apparently is no game to go with the stats on the bases. Maybe I can come up with some kind of game using them.

Quasqueton


----------



## kenobi65 (Jan 8, 2007)

Quasqueton said:
			
		

> I'm kind of disappointed that there apparently is no game to go with the stats on the bases. Maybe I can come up with some kind of game using them.




A few years ago, Hasbro's Star Wars action figures came with little insert cards that contained RPG-like "stats" for the figure.  The stats didn't line up exactly with the actual RPG, despite the fact that the SWRPG was produced by a Hasbro subsidiary in WotC.

I think those are probably just in there to give kids an idea of how strong, fast, whatever the character is supposed to be.


----------



## Quasqueton (Jan 12, 2007)

I now have Destreader:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And  Hirotengu:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really like Destreader, but Hirotengu. . . not so much. I just can't make a good pose for him.

And regarding the making a game from the stats (now that I've actually compared them) -- the stats don't really make sense. Atrox has better stats for his fists than for the big axe. I guess the Megabloks didn't put any real attention to what they were statting up. I hate that.

Edit: And notice that all the warriors appear to be left handed in the pics?

Quasqueton


----------

